# IUI cancelled and bleed on day 15



## Louisaas (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello, new here and this is my first post. Apologies if it’s in the wrong place! I had my IUI cancelled on day 11 as I had 4 mature follicles. I was only on a low dose of Gonal f (50). I now have a heavy bleed on day 16 and 17 (normally have regular 28 day cycles). Would appreciate  hearing if this has happened to others. I don’t know if it really is AF and if I could start another IUI cycle already. Thank you!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, 
I can’t imagine there is any way it could be your period. Even if you ovulated with the 4 on day 11 it should be 14 days before you have a period. 
It could be anything though, I am sure nothing to worry about. I have been blleeding this week totally random. Not due on until tomorrow but was bleeding for a few days last week so started my gonal f for my new cycle. Then the bleeding stopped. Now I am terrified Iv started taking the injections and could be pregnant. 
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hope2018...could you do a first response test to see what that says rather then waiting to put your mind at some ease maybe? 

Louisaas... I'm sorry I can't help as I am doing natural cycle IUI and I don't know much about medicated cycles. I would contact your clinic in the morning if it's possible just to get advice. Xxxx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Louisaas - I am currently on my 8 IUI medicated cycle and find that the medication always interferes with my cycle. I always get my period much earlier then I would normally. I would give your clinical a call to see what they say. 

Hope2018 - What did your clinic say? Did you do a pregnancy test just to make sure?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope BFN and AF arrived today damn it! 
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hope2018... I'm sorry to hear it was a BFN. Do you know what your next steps are? Xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, on to my second round of IUI xxx


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all. I have been on my 2nd cycle of medicated you with donor sperm cancelled yesterday as day 13 and only 1 little follicle growing. Short cycles all messed up since 1st you cycle 6 months ago. Waiting to see Dr next week to see if another you or off next!! 

Good luck everyone  xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, my second cycle was abandoned too this month. It was about day 25 and the largest messing at 12mm (on day 22) had shrunk to 10 and lining became thinner. IUI was a total write off for me so now I am waiting for my referral appointment for IVF!
Xxx


----------

